# orange see through cichlid



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

I will try to get a picture up soon but this fish is quite transparent and you can see it's spine all the way along, it has red eyes and looks more slimmer than most cichlids. At present it's about 11/2 inches.Tends to like burrowing in the sand and has made his/her home under the internal filter.The other thing it also has faint 4/5 orange stripes.
It shares itself with a 5inch convict at the present with no problems.

Quite a good looking little chap!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Need a pic!


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Does it look like these? (but with red eyes..)


----------

